# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  ΖΗΤΗΣΗ  Y-MAIN BOARD από PHILIPS 42PF9946/12

## m.tournakis

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Έχει κάποιος συνάδερφος προς πώληση την
Y-MAIN PCB CODE LJ4102016A.Επικοινωνία με προσωπικό μήνυμα.

----------

